# I got a freebie. :)



## sparkyweasel (28 Aug 2021)

I saw this by the roadside yesterday.




So I've got some digging to do.
Excuse the dead fridge, I really should find out if the council has resumed collections yet.


----------



## martin-green (29 Aug 2021)

I would fill it with water first before you dig a hole.


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Aug 2021)

Yes, I will test it for leaks. 
Much easier to fix any problems _before _putting it in the ground.


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Aug 2021)

I’ll bet it’s 100% fine, someone’s gone large on a bigger pond and have taken care of this to be able to be passed on, even to the point of sticking a note with a giant exclamation mark, how could one refuse!


----------



## Turvey (30 Aug 2021)

Freebie? My kinda pond! 😀


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 May 2022)

As this was an unplanned addition to the garden, I haven't spent a lot of time or money on it, but I have made some progress.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 May 2022)

Please excuse the weed patch, - or admire the wildflower meadow. I will be planting some ground cover, maybe Creeping Jenny.
Using reclaimed bricks to build walls on the straight sides, to be followed by a path later. The other side is at ground level, due to a slope.
Marsh Marigolds, Japanese Rush, Water Fringe, Hornwort and _Myriophyllum _from other ponds.
Baby Yellow Flag Irises from an E-Bayer splitting a big clump. 12 for £10. 
More Yellow Flags were already in a plastic tub, now it's sunk into the ground behind the pond itself. With some Watercress.

_Daphnia_, _Cyclops _and _Asellus _came with the water from water butts.
A Great Pond Snail made its own way there. After a few days it hadn't moved on, so I assumed it was happy and put a few more in. And some Flat Ramshorns.
I've seen a Pond Skater and a Water Boatman arrive. There are Damselfly nymphs, which I assume came from the other ponds with the plants.
Lots of birds come to drink out of it.
I had some planting baskets and aquatic compost, but had to buy some more. With that and the baby irises, I've spent about £20 altogether. I'm happy with it!


----------



## tigertim (6 May 2022)

Some Meduka Rice fish would look nice in there


----------



## The Miniaturist (6 May 2022)

That's the best kind of freebie, one you don't expect but turns into something special! Love it, especially the marsh marigolds! 😄


----------



## martin-green (6 May 2022)

Its nice, but I was always under the impression that a GRP pond should be buried, or at least have a "wall" around it and the space filled in. The idea being to give it support and to protect its outer surface from the elements.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 May 2022)

Using reclaimed bricks to build walls on the straight sides, the other side is at ground level, due to a slope.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 May 2022)

tigertim said:


> Some Meduka Rice fish would look nice in there


I was looking at some Medaka eggs on E-Bay earlier today. 
I've got to decide between fish or just wildlife, but I've got another pond that is just for wildlife, so I could well be ordering some eggs soon.


----------



## reidi (10 Jul 2022)

Could do with finding one of these myself.  Lots of spawning from the barbs, white clouds and danios.  Nothing yet from the shiners (that ive noticed ) but adding more soon.


----------

